# Show me your fish tank!!! This is ours!



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

I know some of you have aquariums. Let's see them. The tank pictured is 140 gallons. We still need a few more to round out the group, but so far it seems like we have a good mix.The fish in it are predominantly Lake Malawi cichlids, but I think we might have a Lake Victoria or Tanganyikan cichlid mixed in. I've shown ya'll mine, now show me yours. Please excuse the algae on the rocks. Our plecos are small and have been slacking recently.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

That is a good looking aquarium! Man that makes me miss my old tank. Back in high school we took aquatic science and me and my 2 friends had a tank together in the classroom. We did a native oyster reef tank and we caught all of our own fish. It was gorgeous. Wish I had pictures still. Had everything in that 85 gal from an eel to killifish, mangrove snaps, pinfish, 3 or 4 different crabs, gobies, blennies, anemones from the jetty, a stargazer, and so on.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice, I love Cichlid tanks. They've got a lot more personality than most other fish.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Saltwater set up here. Have been in the hobby for a little over 5 years or so.

CLICKITY

Clown fish sitting on eggs that they lay every 11 days. 









Peek a boo









Fromia Star









Any sharks out there? 









Royal Gramma 









You can see the whole set up in the link above.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Those are some good looking tanks. My wife and I have always wanted a fish tank in the wall of our house. Maybe in our next house.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Not nearly as beautiful as yours, but I came by my log ID honestly.


----------



## chasingtails123 (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is some picture of mine...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*Tank*

Here is mine and it is for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

What are the laws pertaining to taking game fish from the wild for uses other than eating? It looks and sounds as if it's not a problem. I have always thought a tank with crappie and bass would be cool. Thanks for the kind words. More to come.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice tanks - brings back memories of ones I had. Still today, I can't go by a pet shop without looking at the fish.

My all time favorite fish is the clown loach. And, I always wanted a discus.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Well. Ike killed my saltwater tank. Spent 2 years getting it going right and boom.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

30 gallon oceanic with 1 fish(hiding), a hermit crab, oysters, stone crabs(hiding) and some shrimps with 1 having dinner,


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I had a saltwater going throughout HS. I had different aggression levels every year. 
one year was french Angels, a little striped drum (can't remember name, like cubyouh or something), cardinal fish, butterfly fish, several species of damsels, and soapfish.
Next year was redfish, black drum, sargent majors, pigfish, flounder, sargassum fish, mangroves and baby gafftop.
Next year was gag grouper, strawberry grouper, soapfish, red snapper  , lane snapper, checkered puffer, chicken dolphin, and ballonfish.

My buddy and I caught all of our fish on either rod and reel, nets, or slurp guns. We each had 75 gallon tanks going at our house and had some bad arse tanks going! Oh and ballonfish will eat chicken dolphin :/


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Sorry...couldn't help it!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Not the greatest pic but here it is, 120 with some cichs, need to get back to it and do some better scaping, more gravel and rocks etc


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the thread Chrono,
Heres our tank, check out the intake tube, BABY'S laid last night!!!! Green for the fish...


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

Good looking tanks guys! My neighbor has one that has about six turtles in, which I thought was pretty cool.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

friends reef tanks in florida


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Chronotrigger (nice handle) = one of the best video games ever made.

Here's a video of my red tail giant gourami tank (sorry for the sniffles I had=)... 




I've had this tank for about 15 years with various fish. I lost a lot of fish during Ike when the power was out. The redtail is currently 7 years old.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I have two aquariums. They look nothing like the pictures right now. They've been overrun with algae and I haven't devoted the time to get them cleaned. Oh well.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Hmmm,

So y'all think you like your fish? I love my fish so much I carry them around with me everywhere I go.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Here are some pics of my tank. I since change the way it looks since I took these pictures. Changed the gravel to crush coral and added a lot of coral, sand dollars, and sea shells I got when I was in Destin. It looks like a saltwater tank now but still have the African cichlids in it.


































Anybody got some cichlids they want to get rid of let me know. I am looking for some peacocks and some Electric blues.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*nice!*

FireEater-You da man. Aquatic-I just bought a clown loach, and it is quickly becoming one of my favorites. It's really neat how it swims upside down when searching for food under rock. Ossnap-Yes, it is an awesome game. I didn't know gourami got that big. My female yellow "lab" in the pick has babies in her mouth. They reproduce like crazy. Nice tanks everyone. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Chazz- Is that a pike? Your angel looks like someone is beating the **** out of it.

I love aquariums. I've had my 125gal for about 15yrs now. It's not very impressive at the moment, but I plan on getting back into it over the next year or so. I usually keep south american cichlids with a few africans in the mix. Some of my favorites are frontosas, compressiceps(sp?), peacock bass(have only had one..and may have been illegal, but what an incredible predator), salvini, firemouth, usually a big cat of some sort, maybe an oscar, green terror, texas, pikes, flowerhorn, acara(sp?). 

I enjoy trying to balance some of the more aggressive cichlids to live in the same tank. It's cool watching them form their own hierarchy, and interesting how much things can change by removing/adding a fish.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Not nearly as beautiful as yours, but I came by my log ID honestly.


 Hey WBF White Bass I assume! I'm working on getting a 100 gallon, can't wait!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

For those with Cichlid tanks and want to make their colors stand out 100%, get away from the standard aquarium lighting and go with T5 high output lights.

Click the link below and scroll down to T5 High Output Florescent Bulbs or a T5 light setup if your fixture does not support T5's.

I run six 80w T5's on my reef tank. You can also get a setup pretty cheap on eBay. I would go with Pure Actinic and Actinic Plus. Another good mixture would be Pure Actinic and Aquablue Plus 11K.

As I said, the colors on the fish will be outstanding.

CLICKITY


----------



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is my 240. These were taken 2 years ago when I first set it up. Many corals have been added and it looks very different now. Will have to get take new ones.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice reef Kyle.

Check out our Houston area club if you haven't already.

www.marshreef.com


----------



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks. I am no longer a member but have used Marsh for several years. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

Got a 75 gal with 5 red bellied piranhas in my office. Once I figure out how to post pics I'll be glad to share. Had them for about 6 months, got them when they were just an inch long. Voracious predators. They are about the age now where I can finally see their teeth. But I most admit, they make tank maintenance I bit difficult. Don't really look forward to putting my hand in there!


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

I lost a few fish over the years but i still have some fav pics. During Ike, i didnt lose any fish and my old shrimp bucket aerator saved the tank for a few days.



















old pic of the 75 gal


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is ours... 175 gal. Bow Front. It's actually for sale if anyone is interested.

Instalation









Tank before any fish









A few of the many fish


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

My little killers


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

JuanGrande said:


> My little killers


Be careful where you post them unless you got that important little piece of paper...

"The organisms listed on this page are legally classified as exotic, harmful, or potentially harmful. No person may import, possess, sell, or place them into water of this state except as authorized by rule or permit issued by the department. For more information, contact Joedy Gray, (512) 389-8037."

"Piranhas and Pirambebas, Family Serrasalmideae, Subfamily SerrasalminaeAll species except pacus of the genus _Piaractus"_http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/exotic/

PS, _Piaractus_ are pacus.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

AMB-Are they as messy as I've heard? I've had silver dollars and red hooks.....love the way they school.



aggiemulletboy said:


> Be careful where you post them unless you got that important little piece of paper...
> 
> "The organisms listed on this page are legally classified as exotic, harmful, or potentially harmful. No person may import, possess, sell, or place them into water of this state except as authorized by rule or permit issued by the department. For more information, contact Joedy Gray, (512) 389-8037."
> 
> ...


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

this was the start of it, dont have finish pics.. sure miss that house.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

This was an interesting accent piece that I added to the kids butterfly garden that we spent countless hours sitting around. All the kids enjoyed feeding and letting the fish nibble on their fingers and toes, and me and momma just enjoyed the laughs and calming sound of the water. To any wanting to add a pond I'd encourage a bog filter, it became a no maintenance system. The plants in the picture were all shifted for balance and scheme, and boggy milkweed pipervine was added into the bog filter. That summer we hatched over 125 monarchs. The screen was added as a safe house for the caterpillars, the wasps had it in for them..


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice fishtanks everyone! Check out this forum if you get a chance.. http://houstonfishbox.com/ I don't frequent it much but it has grown quite a bit over the last couple of years.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Fin&Feather...got red x's on your pictures.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*me too*

F&F-I got red x's bud.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Here is my Vertical 50 Gallon fish tank? With a Dragon fish!! Its a neat, very diffrent setup?? I actually want to sell it ?? Its Over $1100 brand new... But if anyone is interested I will Take $350 for it all


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Here are the pics


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry, here is a 2nd attempt keep in mind that it's all young in these pics


----------



## chuckles82nd (Aug 8, 2010)

Just a few pics of my old fish tank 90gal salt. Had to get rid of it when my daughter was born just to much going on.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Okay so those who have or have had wild fish in their tanks....How big of a tank?


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*wild?*

Do you mean the gamefish species in the aquariums? Because some of my cichlids were wild caught.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, the gamefish ones.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

here's my old tank, kinda wishin' to start up another one. this was a 80 gallon bow front.










here's my good buddy Puff, R.I.P. lil buddy.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

(not spam just showing off my tanks)

We're actually fish breeders and have way to many fish tanks to post ha. We breed many differnt types of plecos and african cichlids. We also have a wide selection of rocks and colored sand. Ill make this easy and just post a link to our website, but heres a few pics of the tank in my room.

www.Holeyrockoftexas.com

(just set the tank up)









(baby tank)









(sorry about quality from my phone)

















Tight Lines

Zugie


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

thats some pretty good looking,,,,bait


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

baron von skipjack said:


> thats some pretty good looking,,,,bait


lol. x2


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

Great looking setup fellas, lets keep them coming. ..

*Our Kitchen through Living Room Freshwater Tank:*









*Freshwater Tank #2:*









*Backyard Koi Pond:*


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm guessing that the cage is for protection from the cats in the area?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Wifes


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

FINNFOWLER said:


> I'm guessing that the cage is for protection from the cats in the area?


Nope. Woke up to a few dead ones jumping out from the sides hwell:


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

Question for those with saltwater tanks.... How much maintenance do those require now? I had one - oh, 30 years ago and back then - it was a LOT of maintenance. Have they changed anything to make it better/easier? Have been wanting another saltwater tank for quite some time but haven't forgotten how much $$ saltwater is and it was a kicker to come home and find a dead fish. Any suggestions????


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Glad I read this thread. Motivated me to clean my 125 this weekend. Looks so much better.


----------



## soymilk (Sep 24, 2006)

Here's my tank. Just set it up a few months ago.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*upstairs tank*

Here's some pictures of fish from my upstairs aquarium. I don't have this one all done up. Hopefully I'll be getting a "new to me" decked out 120-150 gal. setup sometime after Christmas. This tank will be used as a growout or breeding tank once I get my new one.


----------



## Hurley (Jan 10, 2010)

our 300g saltwater, pics from a few months ago



















will get some pics of the koi pond up front of our house tomorow


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

My oldest daughter won a goldfish back in '85 and this is what it turned into for me--a 180g tank with a colony of wild-caught moba frontosa. I've kept this colony for 5 years now. I've kept different varieties of frontosa and other fish since '88 (discus, arowanas, tropheus....) The mobas range from 5" all the way up to over 11". Here are a few pics of the colony and the fry they have spawned.



































when I first got them in 2005









tank w/ the moonlights on








momma with a mouthful of eggs








fry in a tumbler








moba fry in my hand

Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

If you can afford to make a saltwater reef take care of itself it's possible. This will cost several thousand. The hardest thing is being patient and knowing what is compatible in terms of fish and corals. If not, you will waste a lot of money and be very frustrated. Mine is set up with a controller that controls all equipment and I basically only feed daily and do a once a month major maintenance. I can even check/change temp, ph, and other stuff online at work. I lose about 6 gallons a day to evaporation due to the halide lighting but all is auto topped off with fresh water from an RO/DI filter hooked to tap. Water quality is the most important thing in keeping fish and especially corals.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*a few more*


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Not nearly as beautiful as yours, but I came by my log ID honestly.


that is cool. i've been trying to see wb in a tank


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Ron R. said:


> My oldest daughter won a goldfish back in '85 and this is what it turned into for me--a 180g tank with a colony of wild-caught moba frontosa. I've kept this colony for 5 years now. I've kept different varieties of frontosa and other fish since '88 (discus, arowanas, tropheus....) The mobas range from 5" all the way up to over 11". Here are a few pics of the colony and the fry they have spawned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have and Frontosas for sale? I am looking for some and maybe even some other african cichlids. Let me know, or if anyone has any african cichlids for sale let me know.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

chronotrigger said:


>


 one cichlid has fry in her mouth


----------

